# if any1 can help!



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

I curently went through FET and got a BFN i was on progynova 2mg  and 10mg and cyclogest pessaries.
Ive not had a normal period since nov but i was on my spray so the last "normal" period was oct. im a bit worried as i have no clue when my period will come i did ovulate last wk however my periods are between 30 days and 35 days. im dreading when it comes as i did not really bleed after my BFN the clinc said it was cos of the tablets i was on that my cycle has basically stopped. Any1 else experinced similar experince.

this was my first time going thro it as i got OHSS in the summer so they froze my eggs i have 4 left so ive to have 2 periods then start again i dont know how im going to get thro it i was off with stress and anxiety from work. just back the last couple of weeks i work as a chef so i do have a stressful job.
im constantly worried about the treatment its all i think aboutits driving me mad.


if any1 at all has some advice id luv to here it.

Thank u


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi maybeoneday1979

I'm sorry to hear about ur BFN. It's so heart breaking. I too have recently had a BFN following FET treatment, so feel ur pain.
My periods are 35/40 day cycles so I always struggle with timings. the only thing I would like to bring up is that it sounds strange that u have not had a bleed since november? the embie that was transferred would need to come away with the lining that was built up by the progonova?? Even if it was just a little?
I suffer badly from periods, and I have spoken to a few girls on here who also have suffered very heavy bleeds following BFNs. 
If you did ovulate last week like u said, then u should get a bleed next week, as u always bleed 14days (2weeks) before a period. So perhaps wait until then, if still nothing go back to ur clinic. 
Don't dread it petal, I understand it's not nice, but the sooner it comes and clears ur body out the better. U will feel better for it... Believe me x

I too suffer from anxiety and stress and always dread the day I have to return to normality. I freak myself out to the point where I won't leave the house or face anyone... Not even friends/family. 
I havnt actually returned back to work yet since 22/12/2011. My FET was 28/12/2011 and BFN 10/01/2012 & am absolutely petrified. BUT, I am determined to change my ways. I'm going to be optimistic and get through this year with a big smile on my face,.. Showing the world I am strong and I will NOT be beat (see thread "negative chatter") 

I think abt treatment and being a mum from the second I wake to the second I go to sleep... That is normal. No one will disagree with u. 
The one bit of advise I can give u is keep ur head down, work hard, avoid questions from work collegues-tell then u DO NOT want to discuss it and put ur head, heart and soul into ur next move. 
A lady on here told me that's what she does so I'm taking on her positivity. 
Just talking to us in here will help u, so even if u feel coming onto FF everyday for a moan and groan will help, then write to us as  someone will be here to get u through.

We are strong women ... We get through worse things in life then men do.! Imagine a man having to go through pe riods, smears, scans, Fallopian tube flushes...... Population would have gone into extinction years ago!  

Try and be strong chicken. If u ever need some support, u can always talk to me or any other FF lady on here.
We all in it together x

BIG      

Kate xxxxxxxx


----------



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi, thanks so much for ur reply, it means a lot.

So sorry to hear about ur BFN its my first experince of it i saw ur history u have bn throu so much so im going to try and take your positivity and put a smile on my face ive cried far to much and as my dh says no1 said  we cant so im grasping on to that.

i had the most smallest amount of blood on the 22nd of dec and terrible cramps right in2 jan, the last few days i had a bit of spotting but nothing else.

A good thing is we e-mailed our clinc today ive to start the spray 21 days after my feb period so something to focus on .

ur to right about men however my dh has bn throu every step with me i could not imagine him going for all the scans etc and dealing with hormones on top of that haha! its makes me chuckle at the thought of that.

i  truly hope u get what u wish for and thanks again feel a bit better now.

oh and how do u create a history thing i cant seem to find how to do it.

thank u xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Under where it says "hello username" toward top of page there is a line of options and one is "Profile", click on that and you should then see the option "Forum profile".  Click on that and scroll down the page till you see "Signature" and its there that you put your history or other info.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi maybeoneday

Feb is not that long to wait so definatley something to focus on. 
It doesn't matter how much or how little each one of us has been thru, it's the sad fact none of us have wat we truly want in life. You just have to keep smiling and pray that one day it will happen. 

As for history, it's under the signature option in edit profile as described by mandimoo  

Xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is a link to a thread that will help you about what happens and how things work round the site
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

With regards to when is your period due, it will more than likely be the case that where you have had treatment/drugs your cycles will be effected  
I'm not sure how you found out when you had ovulated, but you could have your period around 14 days after (althou if you found out by ov tests it would be the surge you saw and you would poss ov 24-36 hours later ish) but some people don't always get AF 14 days after ov (just to confuse things even more  )

Why don't you join in the chatter on this thread while waiting for your next cycle  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278243.0


----------

